# Questions pour achat d'iPhone 8, 9 ....



## paulroq (7 Février 2020)

Bonjour tout le monde ! Je viens ici pour une question vis à vis d'un achat d'iPhone... J'ai actuellement un 5s en bout de route, avec un bug du tactile par moments, et plus récemment une bande verticale sur laquelle je peux parfois ne plus taper quoi que ce soit... j'attendais depuis fin 2019 la sortie de l'iPhone 9, car je n'ai absolument pas le budget pour un iPhone neuf moderne. Et j'ai déjà testé le reconditionné, ce sera un neuf cette fois. 
Vu que le prix actuel du 8 est 540€ environ, si ils sortent le 9 comme prévu dans les 500€ en France, alors le 8 (si il reste au catalogue Apple..), et les modèles vendus neufs par les opérateurs ou la Fnac (6s, 7..) vont certainement baisser sensiblement... Je pensais donc attendre ce moment là, mars.
Mais mon bug d'écran comment vraiment à devenir ennuyeux au quotidien, aussi je me demande si je dois attendre... Qu'en dites vous ?


----------



## Jura39 (7 Février 2020)

Un iPhone 9 ??


----------



## edenpulse (7 Février 2020)

_Sort la boule de crystal_
Rien n'est sûr du tout pour un quelconque "iPhone 9" (sachant qu'on est passé au X, le 9 n'as jamais existé...) les iPhones sont annoncés en septembre de chaque année. Donc attendre Septembre ou prends un 8 tout simplement.
 Pourquoi attendre "mars" spécifiquement?


----------



## paulroq (7 Février 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un iPhone 9 ??



iPhone 9, ou SE2 je crois pas que le nom officiel soit établi .. je parle de celui construit avec le boîtier du 8 annoncé pour mars.


----------



## paulroq (7 Février 2020)

edenpulse a dit:


> _Sort la boule de crystal_
> Rien n'est sûr du tout pour un quelconque "iPhone 9" (sachant qu'on est passé au X, le 9 n'as jamais existé...) les iPhones sont annoncés en septembre de chaque année. Donc attendre Septembre ou prends un 8 tout simplement.
> Pourquoi attendre "mars" spécifiquement?



Je ne sais pas, cela fait plusieurs mois maintenant que pas mal d’articles y compris macG, o d’analystes sont d’accord pour annoncer ce nouvel iPhone « cheap » pour mars 2020.


----------



## edenpulse (7 Février 2020)

Rien n'as été annoncé. Uniquement des rumeurs. A toi de voir si tu attends mars ou pas. En tech c'est toujours la même chose... plus tu attends mieux c'est. Et le prix reste inconnu. Apple n'as pas vraiment baissé le prix de ses smartphones récemment, au contraire. je doute qu'il soit moins cher que l'iPhone 8. Il le remplacera surement si il sort. globalement dans la même tranche de prix surement.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Février 2020)

C'est jamais facile de ce décider


----------



## Sly54 (7 Février 2020)

paulroq a dit:


> iPhone 9, ou SE2 je crois pas que le nom officiel soit établi .. je parle de celui construit avec le boîtier du 8 annoncé pour mars.


Celui retardé pour cause de coronavirus ?..


----------



## paulroq (7 Février 2020)

Ouais bon d'accord, je me suis clairement trop avancé, je pensais que c'était plus sûr que ça. 
Comme mon 5S devient inutilisable, ça va se résumer assez vite en un choix : 6s (difficile à trouver neuf..), 7 ou 8 .. ? Le 7 est dans les 440€, le 8 dans les 540€. 
Qu'en dites vous, les différences, et surtout la durée de vie niveau software justifient-ils les 100 euros de plus ? Il a l'air de tourner niquel sous ios13...


----------



## nicomarcos (7 Février 2020)

Le 8 est très bien. Pour un usage plutôt basique (tél, sms, internet..) suffit amplement.


			https://www.idealo.fr/prix/5732426/apple-iphone-8.html


----------



## paulroq (7 Février 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Le 8 est très bien. Pour un usage plutôt basique (tél, sms, internet..) suffit amplement.
> 
> 
> https://www.idealo.fr/prix/5732426/apple-iphone-8.html


Hello o/ ! Merci pour le lien, mais du coup j'hésite à acheter sur cdiscount, sur la fnac quand c'est vendu par un revendeur en ligne.. Toujours l'impression qu'au moindre problème, garantie etc ça sera la croix et la bannière pour arriver à se faire entendre... Entre la hotline ou la discussion par chat, et la discussion avec un vendeur magasin en chair et en os... Je dis ça car ya 2-3 ans j'ai pris un disque dur sur mac way, via un revendeur en ligne s'affichant sur leur site. Le disque faisait un bruit chelou à l'arrivée, et pour le faire retourner la misèèèèère, mac way me renvoyait au revendeur, qui parlait un français en carton, qui disait que c'était pas leur faute, qui voulaient des preuves etc ... bref. Frileux avec les revendeurs dématérialisés.. Ou alors je suis boomer ? oO


----------



## Jura39 (7 Février 2020)

Sans hésiter , un 8 ou un X , 
J'éviterais les revendeurs


----------



## nicomarcos (7 Février 2020)

Tu n'as pas tort pour les revendeurs et surtout évite les "reconditionneurs" !


----------



## Sly54 (7 Février 2020)

On trouve le XS pour 645€ environ…


----------



## paulroq (7 Février 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> On trouve le XS pour 645€ environ…



Ouais et j’aimerai bien mais c’est juste pas dans mon budget du tout .. déjà 400 ça va me saigner un peu ahah. Et l’idée étant seulement - avoir un appareil iOS (environnement mac..) 
- un appareil fluide rapide etc .. 
Le 8 suffira amplement. Et le 7 aussi apparement..


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Février 2020)

Le 8 est très bien.


----------



## Jura39 (8 Février 2020)

Voila un 7 neuf a environ 400 €


----------



## Sly54 (8 Février 2020)

paulroq a dit:


> Ouais et j’aimerai bien mais c’est juste pas dans mon budget du tout .. déjà 400 ça va me saigner un peu ahah.
> Le 8 suffira amplement. Et le 7 aussi apparement..


Oui. Mais qui des nouveaux OS ?




Himeji a dit:


> Le 8 est très bien.


Encore 2 OS (celui de 2021 - iOS 15) ?




Jura39 a dit:


> Voila un 7 neuf a environ 400 €


Encore 1 OS (celui de 2020 - iOS 14) ?


----------



## ericse (8 Février 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Oui. Mais quid des nouveaux OS ?
> Encore 2 OS (celui de 2021 - iOS 15) ?
> Encore 1 OS (celui de 2020 - iOS 14) ?



Pour l'iPhone 8, toujours commercialisé : 
Celui de 2025 - iOS 19 et peut-être plus encore


----------



## Sly54 (8 Février 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Pour l'iPhone 8, toujours commercialisé :
> Celui de 2025 - iOS 19 et peut-être plus encore


C'est de l'humour ? Parce que l'iPhone 6 s'est arrêté à iOS 12…


----------



## ericse (8 Février 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> C'est de l'humour ? Parce que l'iPhone 6 s'est arrêté à iOS 12…



Je pensais que "Le 8 est très bien. Encore 2 OS (celui de 2021 - iOS 15)" en était, alors j'ai surenchéri...

(Sérieusement, il y a zéro risque qu'un téléphone toujours commercialisé neuf en 2020 voit son support se terminer fin 2021)


----------



## nicomarcos (8 Février 2020)

Sinon : https://belgium-iphone.lesoir.be/2020/02/07/liphone-9-est-deja-en-precommande-en-coree-du-sud/  
Ou ça : https://iphoneaddict.fr/post/news-281895-liphone-9-iphone-2-serait-presente-mi-mars


----------



## paulroq (8 Février 2020)

Oui J’ai pensé à ça aussi, d’où le choix de pas prendre de 6s qui tourne encore certainement assez bien aujourd’hui mais qui sera lâché l’an prochain... c’est là qu’est l’hésitation entre 7 et 8 .. le 8 supportera plus longtemps les maj clairement ..


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Février 2020)

paulroq a dit:


> Oui J’ai pensé à ça aussi, d’où le choix de pas prendre de 6s qui tourne encore certainement assez bien aujourd’hui mais qui sera lâché l’an prochain... c’est là qu’est l’hésitation entre 7 et 8 .. le 8 supportera plus longtemps les maj clairement ..



Si le 8 rentre dans ton budget, prends-le.

Moi, je l’ai pris pour remplacer un 5S et j’en suis très content.


----------



## Sly54 (8 Février 2020)

ericse a dit:


> (Sérieusement, il y a zéro risque qu'un téléphone toujours commercialisé neuf en 2020 voit son support se terminer fin 2021)


Disons que je ne fais pas confiance à Apple. L'avenir nous dira si iOS 19 s'installera encore sur l'iPhone 8 !


----------



## paulroq (17 Février 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Voila un 7 neuf a environ 400 €


je n'avais pas vu ton commentaire, merci ! Sfr l'a baissé à 350 tout récemment d'ailleurs.


----------

